# Rocco's First Haircut



## Nyght (Jun 26, 2011)

Rocco had his first haircut today. It's very short and feels so silky. Wanted to share the pictures.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is saying "thanks mom, I am soooooo much cooler now!" and yes, Rocco---you are one cool dude! 
How old is he anyhow? He looks tiny, tiny!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Too cute! I will be so happy when we finnaly get Rocky in for his first cut!


----------



## Nyght (Jun 26, 2011)

He is 6 months old. He is SO cute. The cat keeps coming over to sniff him, like "What happened to ya, Dude?". I know it will be much easier to maintain at this length throughout the summer. he was starting to get so many tangles.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Such a cutie and all in the summer-ish hair cut. Last summer (2010) i gave the malts that sort of hair cut too


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He looks great and so cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel also got a very short summer cut but amazingly it is growing out too quickly! He LOVES it. It took me a while to realize it's advantages, but stubborn though I am, he is right---it was very nice not to have to fight him after his bath! I let him air-dry for the first time last week. Such a pleasure!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh my!
Your baby is so cute :wub2:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello! I missed your into post. He is a little sweetheart! My fluff's name is Rocco too. Now there are two on SM!


----------



## Nyght (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments. I just love my Rocco so much. I am learning so much here.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Rocco, you're such a little cutie patootie!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Awhhhhh his haircut is cute. Nice and cool for the summer and easy to maintain. Think I will give mine a haircut soon.


----------

